# Sparkless in California



## MaximaGuy13 (Feb 16, 2006)

My 87 Maxima with auto trans died the other
night after a problem free start.

There is no spark from the distributor and the
coil meets 9,850 Ohms resistance across the
high output lead and 1.0 Ohm resistance
across the connector leads.

There is voltage to the distributor which is
new. Plug wires, dist. cap, rotor and plugs
are all recent.

Does anyone have any ideas about why
no spark is appearing?

TIA for any suggestions...


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

check both the Crankshaft sensor and the Camshaft sensor now. If either is not working properly that also causes a no spark. But first check the ignition coil. Then check the power transistor, and finally check the sensors.


----------



## MaximaGuy13 (Feb 16, 2006)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> check both the Crankshaft sensor and the Camshaft sensor now. If either is not working properly that also causes a no spark. But first check the ignition coil. Then check the power transistor, anf finally check the sensors.


Where is the power transistor located? I've seen it mentioned in
the Haynes manual, but no indication of where it is located...

Thanks!


----------



## DRUNKHORSE (Mar 6, 2005)

*click here*.


----------



## MaximaGuy13 (Feb 16, 2006)

DRUNKHORSE said:


> *click here*.


DH,

Thank you very much for the info
and turning me on to AutoZone.com
data base.

:thumbup: 

MG13


----------



## MaximaGuy13 (Feb 16, 2006)

Greetings!

After installing a new ignition
module and rebuilt distributor,
there is still not spark, but the
ECU is now sending me a "21"
(no primary input signal to ECU)
whereas before the new module,
the ECU was sending me a "41"
(fuel temp sensor open). I fixed
a couple of bad connections on
the engine, including the fuel
sensor.

Your thoughts and suggestions
please.

My gut says "short" but where
it would occur seems open to
discussion.


MG


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

stupid question first... are you sure it didn't snap the timing belt?

pull distributor cap off and see if the rotor turns when you turn the crank..


----------



## MaximaGuy13 (Feb 16, 2006)

Matt93SE said:


> stupid question first... are you sure it didn't snap the timing belt?
> 
> pull distributor cap off and see if the rotor turns when you turn the crank..


Timing belt is not the problem... rotor turns fine.

Voltage out of rebuilt distributor does not
meet spec. Pigtail from harness to distributor
has continuity in all four leads.

Want to find a wiring diagram of ignition circuit for
87 Maxima but have been unable to do so.

Anyone know where to find one online?

Thanks,

MG


----------



## MaximaGuy13 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Sparkless in California - Solution*

Isn't it always the way...

The problem with the 87 Maxima that lost spark
while driving was an apparent failure of the
magnetic spark inducer, or reluctor, in the
distributor.

The first rebuilt distributor installed did not
have this part replaced and failed to meet
specified output voltage (confirmed by the
ECU signal "21"), resulting in a primary ignition
circuit signal failure.

When a fully "remanufactured" distributor
unit was installed, with a new magnetic
pickup, the circuit was revitalized and the
car started without difficulty.

ANSWER: Be sure the distributor you are
buying contains all new electronics.

Thanks for all your suggestions.

MaximaGuy13


----------

